# Krebsschere umsiedeln u. Pflanzenbehandlung vorm Winter



## baddie (6. Sep. 2010)

moin, 

so ich habe ma fix 2 Fragen zu fragen 

1. 2 meiner 3 Krebscheren haben es sich dieses Jahr im "Flachwasserteil" meines neuen Teiches gemütlich gemacht. Die scheinen sich da pudelwohl zu fühlen denn so wie die geblüht haben ist mir das in meinem alten teich nie passiert. 
Das Wasser hat dort eine Tiefe von ca 30cm. Die Kollegen haben es sich aber bereits mit Ihren Schwimmwurzeln auch im Substrat gemütlich gemacht. Die sollten doch aber eigentlich in das Tiefe Wasser wenn der Winter kommt,oder ? Wann soll ich dnenen auf die Sprünge helfen oder soll ich sie einfach dort belassen wo sie jetzt sind ? 

2. Rückschnitt der Pflanzen : 
Also bisher habe ich im Herbst immer radikal bis knapp über der Wasseroberfläche zurückgeschnitten und jeden Frühling kam alles wieder so wie im Jahr zuvor. Wie macht Ihr das mit Euren Pflanzen und vor allem wann ? Seerosen kommen ins Tiefe aber wann und wie tief schneidet Ihr den Rest der Pflanzen ......__ Froschlöffel, __ Hechtkraut, __ Binsen,__ Seggen und Konsorten.
Da ich (sowohl auf meinem Grundstück als auch auf dem Nachbargrundstück) grosse Walnussbäume als Teichnachbarn habe muss ich teilweise sehr früh den Teich mit dem Netz abdecken. Einmal Frost und alles Laub von den Bäumen liegt unten und wenn man da dann zu spät dran ist kann man fischen und fischen und muss im Frühjahr trotzdem reinigen 

Deswegen will ich die "Pflanzenschnitt"tips schonmal zeitig einholen damit ich nicht so kurzfristig anfragen muss  

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## danyvet (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere umsiedeln u. Pflanzenbehandlung vorm Winter*

Hallo Dirk,

ich hab auch ein Krebsscheren-Junges in einer Tiefe von ca. 25 oder 30cm, das schon seit vorletztem Herbst dort liegt. Hat den letzten Winter schadlos überstanden. Aber ich weiß nicht, wie streng die Winter bei euch sind. Bei uns frierts meist so um die 10-20cm, war aber kurzfristig auch schon mal ca. 30cm.
Schneiden tu ich meine Pflanzen gar nicht, außer eben Seerosen, aber __ Binsen usw. lass ich stehen und schneid sie kurz vorm Auftauen des Eises ab. Außer wenn die verwelkten Blätter umknicken und somit ins Wasser hängen, dann schneid ich sie gleich ab. __ Seggen usw. erst im zeitigen Frühjahr. So mach ich das, was nicht heißt, dass das so richtig ist, aber funktioniert hats bereits 2x


----------



## Kuni99 (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere umsiedeln u. Pflanzenbehandlung vorm Winter*

Hallo,

ich habe Krebsscheren in einem Kübel, der letzten Winter steinhart durchgefroren war und sie haben überlebt. Also keine Panik. Ich würde sie dort lassen wo sie es gemütlich finden. Wegen des Rückschnitts: Ich schneide erst im Frühjahr das vertrocknete Zeug ab. Sieht über Winter auch gar nicht schlecht aus. 

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## danyvet (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere umsiedeln u. Pflanzenbehandlung vorm Winter*



> Krebsscheren in einem Kübel, der letzten Winter steinhart durchgefroren war und sie haben überlebt.



na, das is ja mal eine Aussage! Ab sofort werd ich meine KS keinen cm mehr bewegen


----------



## hoboo34 (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere umsiedeln u. Pflanzenbehandlung vorm Winter*

Ich habe es auch aufgegeben sie täglich rumzuschubsen um sie an eine vermeintlich optimale Stelle zu bugsieren. Manche liegen tief, manche im Flachwasser.
Bin mal guter Hoffnung.


----------



## jolantha (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere umsiedeln u. Pflanzenbehandlung vorm Winter*

Schließe mich dem " Flachwasserversuch " für Krebsscheren über Winter an, meine sind alle in die Flachzone gewandert, um dort Wurzeln zu schlagen.
Wenns dann aber schief geht, stehen wir alle ganz schön doof da 
Alle hochwachsenden Pflanzen muß ich leider jetzt bald auf ca.20 cm runterschneiden, da ich auch ein Laubschutznetz spannen muß. Die restliche Kürzung erfolgt dann im Frühjahr.
Gruß Jo


----------



## hoboo34 (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere umsiedeln u. Pflanzenbehandlung vorm Winter*

Ich möchte jetzt Dirk den Thread nicht "klauen", aber das Thema Herbst und Teichvorbereitung für den WInter würde mich auch interessieren.
Z.B. was schneidet man wann und in welcher Tiefe ab ?


----------



## jolantha (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Krebsschere umsiedeln u. Pflanzenbehandlung vorm Winter*

@ hoboo 34,
ich schneide alle Pflanzen im Herbst auf 20 cm. runter, im Frühjahr kommt dann alles trockene ganz ab
Gruß Anne


----------



## Duquesa86 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Krebsschere umsiedeln u. Pflanzenbehandlung vorm Winter*

Hallo,

meine Krebsschere hat sich letzten Winter ganz nach unten auf den Seerosenkorb "gesetzt". Das Monster hat jetzt einen Durchmesser von ca. 50 cm. Jetzt sitzt da unten noch ein "Kindl" auch schon ca. 25 cm Durchmesser. Hochkommen wollen die wohl nicht??? Soll ich denen auf die Sprünge helfen, da sie ca. 1 m tief sitzen oder kommen die noch hoch?


----------



## Springmaus (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Krebsschere umsiedeln u. Pflanzenbehandlung vorm Winter*

Hallo


 Schließe mich einer Frage an.

Eine meiner Krebsscheren sitzt auch da unten bei der Seerose ca1,00m tief.

Andere wiederum sitzen bei ca 30 cm ich lass die jetzt da ! das rumschupsen wird

langweilig!

aber die da unten ???


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Krebsschere umsiedeln u. Pflanzenbehandlung vorm Winter*

Wenn die hochkommen möchte, und das tut sie nur, wenn sie blühen will, dann kommt sie. Ein Meter sollte da kein Problem sein.


----------



## wmt (13. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Krebsschere umsiedeln u. Pflanzenbehandlung vorm Winter*

Bei mir siedeln die Krebsscheren auch in Tiefen unter 1,50 m, allerdings ist der Flachbereich ausgesprochen wenig beliebt. Da im Bereich der Scheren die Algen praktisch weg sind, kommen bei mir Algen z.Zt. nur im Flachbereich vor. Zur Zeit haben sich etliche Kindel frei geschwommen und driften durch die Gegend. Von Frostausfällen habe ich weder in diesem noch im letzten Winter etwas gemerkt.

Die Scheren auf dem Bild haben mindestens 50 cm Wasser über sich.


----------



## Springmaus (14. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Krebsschere umsiedeln u. Pflanzenbehandlung vorm Winter*

Hallo,

man meine ist auch richtig gewachsen da unten ! Ich glaub die ist schon ein stück höher gekommen !

 

Gruß Doris


----------

